# Antidote et Mail



## Palm49 (21 Novembre 2009)

Mon correcteur "Antidote" ne fonctionne pas avec "Mail".
Qand je fais comme avec les autres logiciels un click droit il n'apparaît pas ?

Avez-vous une solution s-v-p
Je vous remercie de votre aide



[Et comme ça n'a d'évidence rien à faire dans Arts graphiques, on déplace !]


----------



## ÉB (21 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,


Vous avez bien demandé à ce qu'il soit installé dans Mail au moment de l'installation ?


J'ai pu installer (pour essai, je l'ai enlevé depuis) sans problème Antitode HD sur Thunderbird, il n'y a pas de raison que cela ne fonctionne pas avec Mail.
Mais point de clic droit, les onglets "correcteur", "dictionnaire" et "guide" devrait apparaître dans la fenêtre de Mail, au pire dans celle au moment de créer un message.

Au moment de l'installation, il faut cocher selon si l'on souhaite l'installation sur Word, Open Office, etc.


----------



## Palm49 (22 Novembre 2009)

J'ai réinstaller complètement Antidote et il fonctionne sur les logiciel cochés.
Mais à l'installation il indique qu'il sera opérationnel sur Mail et Safari par ex. et bien il ne fonctionne pas.
Avez-vous une solution ?

merci


----------



## Le docteur (22 Novembre 2009)

D'abord :
- Ouvre Antidote et tente une mise à jour manuelle par le menu aide/mise à jour
Si rien ne se passe et que tu es sous :
*-Snow Léopard 10.6.2
-Antidote HD
*
J'ai peut-être une solution


J'ai assisté à une disparition du menu dans TextEdit (et sans doute dans Mail), pour des raisons qui sont apparemment liées à Léopard 10.6.2. Cette mise à jour a réglé mon problème.


----------



## Palm49 (22 Novembre 2009)

En faite je me suis rendu sur le site de l'éditeur et j'ai trouvé le pourquoi. (voir capture d'écran)

Comme je suis en Snow Léo 10.6.2 il ne fonctionne pas en 64 bit avec Mail et Safari, je suis allé comme indiqué dans information et j'ai coché ouvrir en 32 bit et maintenant cela fonctionne.

MAIS si j'installe ce que vous m'avez fait parvenir cela va t-il résoudre le problème en remettant tout en 64 bit ?

Je ne l'ai pas encore fait j'attend votre avis d'expert.
Je vous remercie de votre aide.

http://forums.macg.co/images/attach/png.gif


----------



## Le docteur (22 Novembre 2009)

*Là il s'agit d'Antidote RX, donc la mise à jour ne marchera pas.
*- Mettre les logiciels en 32 bits pour RX est la seule option pour l'instant, théoriquement.
- Toujours pas de nouvelles officiellement du passage en 64.
- Il existe une mise à jour du menu contextuel etiquetté 2.8, que l'on peut trouver sur la seconde page de ce post., *mais c'est une bêta. *Je ne sais pas ce qu'elle vaut. Tout ce que je sais c'est que pour l'installer il NE FAUT PAS avoir fait de mise à jour du menu contextuel pour Snow Leopard, or, si ça marche chez toi, c'est donc que tu l'as fait. La seule option serait alors de désinstaller et réinstaller Antidote puis mettre cette mise à jour&#8230; beaucoup de bidouilles donc&#8230;
- Antidote HD marche correctement avec Snow Leopard (si ce n'est le petit problème que je viens de mentionner et réglé par une bêta, mais une bêta sans doute moins lourde que celle pour RX, puisqu'elle modifie deux-trois lignes dans l'ancienne version).

*Je dirais que ça dépend de ton usage.
*
Je me suis aperçu que les modules 64 bits passaient bien dorénavant dans Safari, et étaient même plus stables et plus efficaces (j'utilise Saft, Cosmopod et Safari Adblocker, sans lequel je ne conçois pas de surfer, Safari Adblock, module équivalent en 32 ne bloque plus grand-chose).
J'ai donc décidé de profiter de l'offre d'Antidote (qui se termine courant décembre, je crois) et de tout passer en 64 (Safari et TextEdit). Mais si je n'avais pas eu le cas de Safari j'aurais peut-être réfléchi.

Reste donc à peser le pour et le contre de faire une réinstallation et d'ajouter un module avec lequel Antidote souligne de rester prudent (sauvegarde de ses documents de traitements de texte, par exemple), selon l'usage que tu en fais.

Dans l'absolu, et dans le cas d'une machine qui servirait à bosser, j*e conseillerais peut-être la prudence*. J'ai osé faire la mise à jour bêta pour HD parce qu'elle me semblait assez "légère"(et je n'ai pas de problème), celle qui concerne RX se rapporte à quelque chose de moins handicapant et est un peu plus lourde. Je ne l'avais pas appliquée, quand j'étais sous RX&#8230;


----------



## Palm49 (23 Novembre 2009)

Désolé du retard mais absent ce dimanche.

Merci pour l'explication.


----------



## Le docteur (23 Novembre 2009)

De rien, les week-end, c'est fait pour ça !!!


----------

